

MacBook Pro 2012: 15″ Retina Display, USB 3.0 and ultra-thin - PaulMcCartney
http://www.slashgear.com/macbook-pro-2012-15-retina-display-usb-3-0-and-ultra-thin-14228062/

======
bigs324
It will be interesting to see if they found a way to deal with the reported
heat issues related to ivy-bridge. Supposedly it was related to cheap thermal
paste. If that is the case this is going to be a really sweet machine.

~~~
kristianp
The only heat issues were when the chips were overclocked. At standard
voltages and clock rates, the chips were fine.

